# 72 lemans TIMING COVER O RINGS



## WESTCOA$T89 (Nov 22, 2012)

hey evryone i bought a new timing cover and the gasket kit and the two o rings the go on top dont fit in the new timing cover everything is exactly the same but just the old timing cover has like a flange to keep the o rings in place while they go on top but the new one doesnt have the flanges to hold them on. i went back to autozone to show them and they said they wouldnt know. they said my best bet is to install it without those two o rings and see what happens? what should i do ?


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*timing cover*

Did you acquire new flow through tubes also, that are replaceable (on the '60's-'70's style cover). These go through the timing cover. Divider plates and tubes are available I believe through Rock Auto, OPGI, etc... even on Ebay... O ring seals go on the front of the tubes, in back of the divider plate.


----------



## WESTCOA$T89 (Nov 22, 2012)

Flow tubes? Could these be it on the old timing cover right under the timing cover. And i dont think the water pump had a divider when i took it off . Am i going to to have to getone for this after market timing cover?


----------



## WESTCOA$T89 (Nov 22, 2012)

gjones said:


> Did you acquire new flow through tubes also, that are replaceable (on the '60's-'70's style cover). These go through the pump and divider plate. Divider plates and tubes are available I believe through Rock Auto, OPGI, etc... even on Ebay... O ring seals go on the front of the tubes, in back of the divider plate.


I PUT UP PICTURES ON THE POST I POSTED . So i did some research online on that water pump divider am i going to have to buy the water pump divider for the after market timing cover cause the old timing cover i took off didnt have one . And one more question i also read on here something on the clearance of it how it is be on perfect or it will leak? i didnt quite understand what that meant . thanks alot for all ur help really appreciate it


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

From your photos, if that's all you have then you are most definitely missing some parts. Yes, you MUST have the divider plate otherwise the water pump isn't going to work at all - period. You're also missing the tubes that those o-rings sit on.
Go to this link:
Butler Performance - Pontiac Water Pumps
Part way down the page you'll see entries for the parts you're missing.
Butler's part numbers are GMP-9796347 for the sleeves and GMP-979-6349 for the divider plate. There are multiple sources for these, I just put up the first one I found.

Bear


----------



## WESTCOA$T89 (Nov 22, 2012)

BearGFR said:


> From your photos, if that's all you have then you are most definitely missing some parts. Yes, you MUST have the divider plate otherwise the water pump isn't going to work at all - period. You're also missing the tubes that those o-rings sit on.
> Go to this link:
> Butler Performance - Pontiac Water Pumps
> Part way down the page you'll see entries for the parts you're missing.
> ...


ok i checked out that website those are these the only parts i need ? the water pump plate, the dividers, and the sleeve tubes?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

You need the parts in photos 2 and 3. The first photo is for early covers/pumps.

Bear


----------



## WESTCOA$T89 (Nov 22, 2012)

beargfr said:


> you need the parts in photos 2 and 3. The first photo is for early covers/pumps.
> 
> Bear


thank you bear really appreciate it i just bought the car last week now i know what i need to finish it


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*timing cover*

OOOOO! Haven't seen a prettier timing cover in near to 30 year, now. NICE!


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*timing cover*

...Also, you might want to invest in a water pump that has a CAST IRON IMPELLER. After having hot running issues with my 326, I installed a pump identical to the one that was on it, and it still ran at 210-230 degrees,even after adjusting the divider plate. (this had an impeller that looked like alternator vanes-try to avoid these). I got a Gates pump with a cast iron impeller, and it ran at 190. I installed timing cover and pump onto the 455, and that baby runs all day long at 180! I can dig up the Gates part # if you need it- was actually cheaper than that other pile of...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

There's one more (actually 2 more) parts that you might be missing. They also might be present on your old cover, so you can reuse them from there if you have them. There are two small sleeves that fit into the bottom two bolt holes in the timing cover and protrude towards the block a little bit. When the cover's installed, these sleeves fit into the bolt holes in the block. Their purpose is to correctly locate the timing cover on the front of the block so that the front seal around the harmonic balancer is centered. If the cover is not centered properly, then this seal can leak - or start leaking very soon due to it not being centered around the balancer hub.

Butler (and others) have them. Butler's part number is APE-N538S.

You can see them installed in a block and where they go in this photo:
0208Hpp Running16 Zoom Photo 17


Bear


----------



## WESTCOA$T89 (Nov 22, 2012)

BearGFR said:


> You need the parts in photos 2 and 3. The first photo is for early covers/pumps.
> 
> Bear


hey so i just got all the parts in mail and the water pump sleeves how do they get installed do i put something on before i slip them in they feel loos when i just put them in there its not like the old one where its on there tight?


----------

